# Grand Canyon 2018 Noncommercial River Trip Permit Lottery



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I will give it a try with my measly one point. I hope nobody else does!


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Throwing my 1 point in as well. I heard they aren't allowing any mid-March launches for 2018, even though the calendar doesn't show that. Make sure you dont waste your choices on that! Tell your friends!


----------



## WolfgangStCroix (Oct 21, 2015)

I have a December, 2017 launch, taking out in late January, 2018. 


So if I pull a permit for the day after I'm planning to take out, can I do the whole thing over again?


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

WolfgangStCroix said:


> I have a December, 2017 launch, taking out in late January, 2018.
> 
> 
> So if I pull a permit for the day after I'm planning to take out, can I do the whole thing over again?


I've though about back to back dec/jan trips- I cant find anything that tells me you couldn't do it.


----------



## john vrymoed (Aug 22, 2014)

WolfgangStCroix said:


> I have a December, 2017 launch, taking out in late January, 2018.
> 
> 
> So if I pull a permit for the day after I'm planning to take out, can I do the whole thing over again?


Yes, the terms of the lottery do not preclude you from submitting an application in Jan 2018. Now, it'll be a scramble to get from the takeout to Lee's having restocked on food, etc. all in one day!!


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

You can be on only one launch date during both 2017 and 2018. It doesn't matter if your Dec 2017 trip finishes January 20 or any date in 2018, you can still be on any 2018 launch.


So yeah, try for a Jan 2018 trip and do the back to back trips.


----------



## crispy (May 20, 2004)

wyosam said:


> Throwing my 1 point in as well. I heard they aren't allowing any mid-March launches for 2018, even though the calendar doesn't show that. Make sure you dont waste your choices on that! Tell your friends!


hilarious!


----------

